# Walnut Platter



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get a few pieces of that monster walnut board that Mike1950 posted a week or two ago, and I couldn't wait to mount up a piece of it. Thanks for sharing a bit of your walnut stash, Mike!:clapping::clapping:

I'm not happy with the final design… It's too plain for my tastes, and my tastes tend to run pretty plain. I think a little bead detail on either side of the rim would have been a nice touch… I attempted to do that with my beading tool, but I got some pretty awful tear out. One portion of this blank was a little punky, and I tried using an oil soak to facilitate the cuts to no avail. I didn't have enough thickness left to give it another go or clean it up with a different tool, so I ended up with plain. I usually don't show many pieces that disappoint me, but this wood is too pretty not to share! I've got one more piece of this stuff, so I'll have a chance to redeem myself at some point.

Finished up at a hair under 19" by about 1 3/4 deep with just a coat of walnut oil for the photo.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=3618][attachment=3619][attachment=3620]


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 31, 2012)

That's gorgeous, David, truly!:clapping:

I've found that sometimes the wood tells ME what it should be, as opposed to me deciding!

And, like in your case, the wood is pretty enough to make up for a design not of our choosing...

Often, simple is good!

Thanks for sharing this, I've been contemplating getting some of this stuff from Mike, but I'm on a rather short leash, since the birth of this website...

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2012)

David that is beautiful- I love the grain and and use of it in center of bowl.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 31, 2012)

I really like this one, David. The wood really caught me off guard. The difference on the computer screen vs. phone is astounding. I really think you should email this to the Mrs.....


----------



## BarbS (Mar 31, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I was lucky enough to get a few pieces of that monster walnut board that Mike1950 posted a week or two ago, and I couldn't wait to mount up a piece of it. Thanks for sharing a bit of your walnut stash, Mike!:clapping::clapping:
> 
> I'm not happy with the final design… It's too plain for my tastes"
> 
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2012)

That is one of those pieces that looks great without the detail to distract you from the beauty of the wood, sometimes it's all about the wood, not the form or the details. Well done! You have shown the beauty of the wood very well.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 31, 2012)

I was also lucky enough to get a piece of this amazing walnut! However I need an outboard turning arm for my lathe and its on backorder till the end of April.:scare:
After seeing your wonderful turning, the wait will feel even longer!:cray:
Nice job David!!!
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> I was also lucky enough to get a piece of this amazing walnut! However I need an outboard turning arm for my lathe and its on backorder till the end of April.:scare:
> After seeing your wonderful turning, the wait will feel even longer!:cray:
> Nice job David!!!
> Tom



Tom, if you'll send it to me, I'll turn it for you! That way you won't have to wait! It's not much, but it's the least I could do for a 'Barter Buddy'!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 31, 2012)

:scratch_one-s_head::wacko1:
Tom




DKMD said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > I was also lucky enough to get a piece of this amazing walnut! However I need an outboard turning arm for my lathe and its on backorder till the end of April.:scare:
> ...


----------



## CodyS (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks great!- the wood grain is always going to be more 'detailed' than anybody is going to be able to produce!


----------

